# Millenium



## Dan Pratt (7/8/14)

> MILLENIUM 14-16% Bittering
> Very similar to Nugget hops in aroma and flavor. Some descriptors included floral, resiny, and a bit spicy/herbal.
> Use For: American Style Ales
> Substitutes: Nugget, Columbus





> Millennium is a high alpha variety bred in the John I. Haas, Inc. breeding program and released in 2000. Its brewing profile is comparable to Nugget and Columbus, being used primarily as a bittering hop with strong alpha potential





> *Description:* A daughter of Nugget and Columbus, bred for a boosted Alpha %.Mild, Herbal and Fruity aromas, primarily used as a bittering hop, but would add a pleasant flavor and aroma to any beer. Similar to Columbus but with smoother bittering.Typical Beer Styles: US IPA, APA, Stout, Barley Wine.Possible Substitutions: Columbus, Nugget, Magnum



*MOD: *Above description inserted by Lord Raja Goomba I to assist with Hop cataloguing. Original post is below:


Hi All,

Just picked up 500g of Millenium hops and wanted to see who had been using this hop.

Its known for its bittering qualitys but wondered if anyone had tried it for a smash beer on a ale or used it late in the kettle or dry hop??


----------



## sponge (7/8/14)

Never used it before but seems like some people have had less-than-impressive results from late use.

Link


----------



## indica86 (7/8/14)

I have used it for bittering and it is nice.
Have not used it for any other purpose.


----------



## Dan Pratt (7/8/14)

if its only good for bittering then it will be on stock for a while.....value for money though, only paid $10 at the LHBS who bought in a full box...FNs how much a full box is though.


----------



## Token (1/9/14)

Bitter w Millenium, and flavor/aroma with Falconer's Flight.

You get Millenium Falcon.


----------



## Dan Pratt (1/9/14)

Token said:


> Bitter w Millenium, and flavor/aroma with Falconer's Flight.
> 
> You get Millenium Falcon.


They use Galaxy in the dry hop aswell I think.....

I will be able to report back soon on a IPA I made using Millenium at 90mins for bittering to 30Ibu is dry hopping and will be packaged on Friday.


----------



## menoetes (1/9/14)

I tried to get something similar to the Millennium Falcon with Falconers Flight @15min and Galaxy @ 5min. Dry hopped with both of those. Tastes great but here's the thing; I didn't have any millennium so bittered up to IBUs with Magnum at 50min. Still tasted great though not as good as the real thing.


----------



## Spiesy (1/9/14)

Pratty1 said:


> if its only good for bittering then it will be on stock for a while.....value for money though, only paid $10 at the LHBS who bought in a full box...FNs how much a full box is though.


Usually 5kgs.


----------



## Dan Pratt (11/9/14)

Millenium went great as a bitteriing hops.

I used it for my Evil IPA at 90mins to 35ibu and its clean, without being harsh or over the top, It has some similar qualitys to Magnum.

Recipe

92% Ale
5% Crystal 60L
3% Dextrose

1.069
1.012
Abv - 7.1%
Ibu 75

Millenium @ 90m = 35ibu

Whirlpooled for 25mins = 40ibu
56g Cascade
28g Columbus
28g Apollo

SO4 @ 19c

Dry Hopped after ferment
22g Apollo
28g Columbus
28g Simcoe


----------



## Dan Pratt (11/9/14)

The Millenium for bittering is great. Its kinda similar to Magnum and I will use it again for my IPA's. 

It was a 90m addition to 35ibu on a 7.1% IPA that was 75Ibu total for teh recipe.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (11/9/14)

*MOD: *Hi all, I've just moved this to hop descriptions sub-forum and inserted the descriptions I could find from google into the first post, so brewers can catalogue their experiences with it and use this as a future resource.


----------



## Alex.Tas (7/10/14)

I've been given a small bag of millenium flowers from last year. I haven't used whole flowers before and from what i understand its not practical due to costs in determining the actual AA% of the flowers. 

To me this means that home grown flowers are probably best suited to use late in the boil, where they give more flavour rather than bitterness. 
the above info states that this is primarily a bittering hop - so what to do with my millennium flowers?

I guess if i want to use it as a bittering addition i'll need to make up a batch, see how it turns out and then repeat with less/more depending on results


----------



## Dan Pratt (7/10/14)

Id suggest trying them on a dark beer that only requires a bittering addition like a stout of somekind, see how they fair and then look to use them on some ales and ipa's up front.

how much did you get?


----------



## Alex.Tas (7/10/14)

haven't measured, but i reckon something like 200g or so of flowers. I have been thinking of making a stout soonish so its ready for winter. Do you reckon i should aim for the lower side of the general range ie calculate as 14% rather than 16%?

Realistically it probably wont make much difference in the end will it.
I just added a 14% millennium hop to beersmith and with 40g at 60 i got 40IBU.
With 16% hops at the same addition i got 45.7IBU.

Probably not a greatly noticeable difference behind a big malty beer like a stout.
does that sound right?


----------



## Dan Pratt (7/10/14)

Souns about right the 4-5% ibu wont be a noticeable difference so Id play with the 14%.


----------

